# Cannon 1/17/15



## dlague (Jan 20, 2015)

The weekend plan was to ski Cannon both Saturday and Sunday.  On Sunday the drizzle was arriving to soon so we chilled!  Saturday, however, was almost perfect.  The temps when we arrived were -5 at the base and -16 at the summit around 9.  While that does sound cold and it was - the sun helped a little and I think the real feel was a little higher.  It was a bluebird sky kind of morning and clouded up some in the afternoon.

We decided that we would head up to the summit via the Tram and started off by going up Peabody and then skied under the chair over to Extension.  That was a bit of a mistake.  There were snow making whales there and that trail sucked.  However we then continued down, Avalanche, then cut over to Jasper to the Tram.  We skied down Upper Cannon then back up to the summit and skied it again (it was that awesome) before going down and skiing lower mountain runs for a bit from the the Eagle Cliff Chair.  We would eventually head in to warm up for a bit before heading back out.

When we headed back out we ran into some friends (one cannot be missed with a super long white beard) and made another shot at the Tram but not until making several runs from the Zoomer Chair skiing Avalanche, Pauli's and Zoomer.  Zoomer and Pauli's were awesome but Avalanche was pretty skied off down the middle but there was snow pushed to both sides that was not bad.  I fail to under stand how that trail with all the cold we have had got to icy - bad water air mix?  In any case we took the tram to the top and headed down Ravine which was starting to get scrapped off on the turns then headed to the lodge for adult beverages and lunch.  We ran into Puck it who introduced me to  DHS and we also talked to Cannonball where the wife intro's were made.  Sad - well not really -  that we did not make runs with any of them but there is plenty of winter left.

We spend the after noon lapping the Tram skiing down Tram Line, Vista and Upper Cannon (got very scraped off in the afternoon) and getting over to By Pass then to Rocket or Gary's up Zoomer then down one of the front whatever - my favorite was Pauli's.  It was very fun to lap the Tram that way.  On one of the runs down Zoomer I caught up to a few (and I am not that fast at bumps) and it masses with you a bit.  Actually had to stop and then pick a line to get by them.

Overall, it was a great day of skiing.  We have been to Cannon 6-7 times this season so far and due to the way the opened terrain, it feels like a different skiing experience each time.  I am looking forward to more natural snow there!  So pray to the snow gods!

I have yet to visit the Zoomer bar!

Tram Shot


Under Zoomer Chair


Zoomer


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 20, 2015)

Sounds like a fun cold day. I think I can see you guys (taken Saturday) :-D


----------



## Abubob (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice report. Dayum! I wisht I skied this weekend!


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Sounds like a fun cold day. I think I can see you guys (taken Saturday) :-D



Great Pic!


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 20, 2015)

Awesome pic FtNEK.  Views were great on Saturday. We were pointing out the Gap and the backside of Burke to my nephews from the Tram.  I think we could see you snapping that pic.

Nice report DL!  Glad you wrote it (I didn't feel like it).  Good talking with you for a few minutes, too bad we never caught up with you outside.  We were juggling my 3 nephews and my brother in-law.  He's a beginner and hadn't been out since a significant concussion 3 years ago.  So we were taking it easy on him.  Glad the wives finally met. Unfortunately mine ended her day with an injury that put her on the DL for Sunday.  She bounced back (with caution) on Monday.

As cold as it was, it was actually a much better day than Sunday.  Even though Sunday was 40-50 degrees warmer we actually ended up being colder due to the wind and rain at Bretton Woods.  

Oh, FYI.... that was JDRoma you were introduced to.  DHS was a few weeks ago.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 20, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Awesome pic FtNEK.  Views were great on Saturday. We were pointing out the Gap and the backside of Burke to my nephews from the Tram.  I think we could see you snapping that pic.
> 
> Nice report DL!  Glad you wrote it (I didn't feel like it).  Good talking with you for a few minutes, too bad we never caught up with you outside.  We were juggling my 3 nephews and my brother in-law.  He's a beginner and hadn't been out since a significant concussion 3 years ago.  So we were taking it easy on him.  Glad the wives finally met. Unfortunately mine ended her day with an injury that put her on the DL for Sunday.  She bounced back (with caution) on Monday.
> 
> ...


Tell my peeling nose that!


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 20, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Tell my peeling nose that!



Oh yeah, how is that?  Some of the worst frostbite I've actually seen in person.  But we told you!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice TR.   Any idea/predictions on how far away Mittersill is to re open?   Looking to to come up next wknd


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 20, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Nice TR.   Any idea/predictions on how far away Mittersill is to re open?   Looking to to come up next wknd



I didn't go over there, but it can't be far off.  Lots of on-map woods opened up officially yesterday, including some that need more coverage than Mittersill.  Also talked to guys poaching some much more challenging stuff.  The only caveat is that Cannon-proper has had an all out snowmaking frenzy for the past few weeks.  That's been so aggressive that it's actually filled in the woods.  The same can't be said for Mitt.


----------



## dlague (Jan 21, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Tell my peeling nose that!



I am lucky - my face takes the cold really well so the cold is generally not a distraction.  I thought the sun helped a lot.



Cannonball said:


> I didn't go over there, but it can't be far off.  Lots of on-map woods opened up officially yesterday, including some that need more coverage than Mittersill.  Also talked to guys poaching some much more challenging stuff.  The only caveat is that Cannon-proper has had an all out snow making frenzy for the past few weeks.  That's been so aggressive that it's actually filled in the woods.  The same can't be said for Mitt.



I spoke to a guy in the Tram that has a condo on the Mittersill side and he says they have been skiing over there.  Says it is a little crispy in spots but he walked through the woods up there and found some stashes.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2015)

I would think that the lower sections like the run outs are thin, since some trail at Tuckerbrook are not open.  Up high,  I would think things are fine though.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Oh yeah, how is that? Some of the worst frostbite I've actually seen in person. But we told you!


  And it was only one run from the summit at "TUNASPEED" though.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 21, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I would think that the lower sections like the run outs are thin, since some trail at Tuckerbrook are not open.  Up high,  I would think things are fine though.



If you do some exploring up there this wknd let us know. I'd love to have someone show me around next Saturday up there if things look ok.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> If you do some exploring up there this wknd let us know. I'd love to have someone show me around next Saturday up there if things look ok.


  I should be up there on Sunday at least.  May do the hike and see what it is like.


----------



## dlague (Jan 21, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I should be up there on Sunday at least.  May do the hike and see what it is like.



a little poetry?


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 22, 2015)

I was there that Saturday as well. My nose and cheeks are still peeling! It was a beautiful morning though.


----------



## dlague (Jan 22, 2015)

I must have tough skin - face is very resilient to extreme cold and don't ski with a face mask - only cover up while on the chair lift.  I will wear one around my neck and only pull it up if it feels like I need it.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> I must have tough skin - face is very resilient to extreme cold and don't ski with a face mask - only cover up while on the chair lift. I will wear one around my neck and only pull it up if it feels like I need it.



Not skiing at Tunaspeed!!!!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 22, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Sounds like a fun cold day. I think I can see you guys (taken Saturday) :-D



Not to be picky, but this was not taken Sunday.  It may have been midweek.  The Front Five-ish are still going and also Middle Ravine.  The real clue is that Turnpike is not light up.


----------



## Tin (Jan 22, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Sounds like a fun cold day. I think I can see you guys (taken Saturday) :-D



Baron's is so damn wide....:roll:


----------



## Puck it (Jan 22, 2015)

Tin said:


> Baron's is so damn wide....:roll:


  Yes it is now.  but if we can get some snow and it bumps up.



Booya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 22, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Not to be picky, but this was not taken Sunday.  It may have been midweek.  The Front Five-ish are still going and also Middle Ravine.  The real clue is that Turnpike is not light up.



Well unless someone stole my camera, took it up into Burke's Fire Tower, took pictures, and brought my camera back to me without my knowledge (and somehow changed the date stamp on the picture info). It was taken last Saturday (early afternoon) when I was skiing at Burke.

:smash:


----------



## Puck it (Jan 22, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Well unless someone stole my camera, took it up into Burke's Fire Tower, took pictures, and brought my camera back to me without my knowledge (and somehow changed the date stamp on the picture info). It was taken last Saturday (early afternoon) when I was skiing at Burke.
> 
> :smash:


My bad.  The guns are lit up on Lower hard and the lower section of Turnpike.  Was it later in the day?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 22, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Was it later in the day?


Camera info says 2:25pm.


----------



## dlague (Jan 22, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Not skiing at Tunaspeed!!!!



That must be it!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 22, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Camera info says 2:25pm.



They shut the guns down at the entrance to Turnpike by that time.


----------

